# ASHRAE 62.1



## painter0121 (Mar 22, 2011)

For the HVAC section, Did anyone bring ASHRAE 62.1 or ASHRAE 90.1 with them?


----------



## ChemORME (Mar 22, 2011)

I took the 90.1 with me, didn't use it. There were some questions that were you either know, you have the reference and can find it, or you take a guess.

My recommendation - if you have it readily available and your state doesn't limit references, take it with, but focus your efforts in these last days on doing additional practice problems and ensuring that you are familiar with your key references (MERM/etc.). Don't spend extra time trying to track one down...this isn't what will make or break your passing - it's the problem solving and practice that will.

Good luck!


----------



## goodal (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes take both. There may only be one or two but they would be easy points. I think I remember looking up a question or two.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Painter0121,

Did you take the ASHRAE 62.1 book with you? did you use it?


----------

